# [Stupid] GREAT! Question



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 3, 2018)

How do you all clean your smoker grates after a smoke? Bringing it into the kitchen to clean in the sink leaves a huge mess (and guarantees the dreaded look of disapproval from the misses). Spraying off with a hose doesn't work. I've tried putting them on the grill and heating up to 500 or so then using a grill brush. Works okay  but the grates slide around making it difficult and doesn't do a great job.

Had anyone used the "ammonia in a trash bag" trick? Does it work.

Thanks!!


----------



## Geebs (Jul 3, 2018)

If I want to get a deep clean I will toss them in a "bus boy" tub and let them soak in hot soapy water. For a quick clean I bought this stuff at Walmart called Cirtusafe that really cuts through grease and buildup.


----------



## scottma (Jul 3, 2018)

I take them out and powerwash a few times a year.  It really gets them clean.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 3, 2018)

I have been using the dish washer with a pre soak of like Formula 409.
Grates jammed into the dish washer and barley fit.

I have a 45 gal Rubbermaid container that I want to filling with dish soap water and let them soak in that for a few hours once.
Maybe take the grates out and just run a stiff scrub brush over them will work good then.


----------



## idahopz (Jul 3, 2018)

It is a mess however you do it. I too use the power washer because we live out in the country and I have a place set aside for the mess to fly.


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 3, 2018)

I like to use a welding brush with stainless bristles.  When there is buildup I cant get off with the brush I up the heat and use some water to create steam.  I clean my smoker as soon as I take the food off..  I find this makes cleanup a lot easier.  Then I will season the grates after cleaning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2018)

Honestly I don't clean my grates.
I hit them with the weed burner & spray them with Pam before smoking anything.
The weed burner sterilizes them & Pam keeps anything from sticking to them.
Then after the meat comes off I hit the grates with a wire brush & they come clean.
I do this every time with every smoker.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 3, 2018)

When I get done with a cook I burn' em off, then a quick wire brushing and finish with a spray of cooking oil.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Honestly I don't clean my grates.
> I hit them with the weed burner & spray them with Pam before smoking anything.
> The weed burner sterilizes them & Pam keeps anything from sticking to them.
> Then after the meat comes off I hit the grates with a wire brush & they come clean.
> ...



I need to do this!  I have never cleaned them other than wire brush them up.  I have a weed burner from harbor freights too!  I


----------



## tallbm (Jul 3, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I have been using the dish washer with a pre soak of like Formula 409.
> Grates jammed into the dish washer and barley fit.
> 
> I have a 45 gal Rubbermaid container that I want to filling with dish soap water and let them soak in that for a few hours once.
> Maybe take the grates out and just run a stiff scrub brush over them will work good then.



I do somewhat similarly.  I just wash mine in the dishwasher.  My dishwasher always runs in sanitize mode so I know it is good to use even if all the smoke stain does not come off.  It does a good job of removing most smoke stain and all meat/juice.  I store my racks in a rubbermaide tub when not using them in the smoker.  I do NOT keep them all in the smoker and I only use the amount of racks that I need when I smoke something :)

If I really wanted to get down on them I would use an SOS pad and some Comet detergent.  The wire brush SOS pads are good, abrasive enough, and pliable.  Comet is also gritty, abrasive enough, and obliterates any grease and grime.  If you work on a vehicle sometime and get engine grime all over your hands and under your nails you would be amazed at how simply Comet gets it all out where most other stuff struggles :)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 3, 2018)

I also use a "bus boy" tub and spray them down with my home-made version of Kitchen Cleaner and let them sit a few minutes. You can buy the "off the shelf" stuff but I think mine works better. Then follow up with a green scrubbie sponge and it all comes off painlessly.


----------



## R Blum (Jul 3, 2018)

I give them to the wife. She only complains when I smoke something that really gets the grates super messy. She won't let me in her kitchen too often (says I make too much of a mess:eek:) she's a clean freak.:)


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 3, 2018)

I will generally clean them out in the yard. Dish soap on a scrubber pad for dishes and water from the hose. It's messy but it does get them clean for the most part. I should switch to Al's method though. 

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2018)

Depends on what kind of grates you're talking about:

The ones on my Grill just get 500+° of heat & a good brushing before each use,

As for the nice shiny ones from my MES, I have the same Dishwasher for nearly 50 years that does an awesome job on them.
She gets a little noisy now & then but keeps on Trucking!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> I need to do this!  I have never cleaned them other than wire brush them up.  I have a weed burner from harbor freights too!  I



Just be careful not to get them too hot or they will warp.
Ask me how I know this!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all your feedback. First I'll check to see if they fit in the dish washer. If that doesn't work for whatever reason  I'll try cleaning them in the yard with soap, water, and a brush. I know that will work and eliminated the dreaded look of disapproval. If necessary, I'll pull out the power washer and set up some place in the back corner to clean.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 3, 2018)

Wait... Al- are you using a weed burner on WIRE grates like that are in your WSM as well as your Lang? The Lang has cast Iron/Steel ones right or are they expanded metal?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 3, 2018)

Usually wire brush and scrub with a scrubbie sponge. the sooner done after use the easier they clean up. Kinda hard to do right away because everybody else is scarfing up the food.

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2018)

We had a water trough at the store with water and a degreaser/cleaner mixture in it to clean racks, pans, etc. in.  Soak them, then take out and rinse, leaning them against the trough.  Covered up the trough with a sheet of particle board when not in use; changed the degreaser every month.  I used a similar setup for my BBQ grates except it was a 20-gallon oblong plastic tub with cover (like the big tubs you buy at Walmart, etc.).  Just throw them in for overnight using Dawn and water and let them soak, with the cover on, and dump it on the lawn and hose off the next day.  Presto!  Clean grates, no muss, no fuss!  (out back where the lawn damage is hidden, of course!).


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh!  BTW, there is no such thing as a 'stupid' question; only stupid answers!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried one of the wood planks for cleaning grates off? I guess as you use it your grates will create grooves on the wooden plank that fit your grill perfectly. It sounds like a good concept, but I was hoping to hear some true experience on how effective they are!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

I have one that I got last Christmas, it works pretty good. 
Makes maintaining the seasoning on my cast iron grates easy, and no chance of ingesting a wire bristle.


----------

